# viper 5901 runtime



## andreyincao (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi, I just got the 5901 installed today. The defaut runtime is 12 minutes, how can I change it? Can't find it. Thanks


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

andreyincao said:


> Hi, I just got the 5901 installed today. The defaut runtime is 12 minutes, how can I change it? Can't find it. Thanks


 Call the place that did the install, its in the manual(I'm out of them) they should be able to at least tell you how to do it.


----------



## andreyincao (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks man. just got it reset today from the dealer. i just found that mine is a 5501 not a 5901, but they look totally the same！ what's the difference between these two? I bought it from Future shop.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

andreyincao said:


> Thanks man. just got it reset today from the dealer. i just found that mine is a 5501 not a 5901, but they look totally the same！ what's the difference between these two? I bought it from Future shop.



Some have more Channels than others to control window roll up or down, some are just new numbers they change to as the priviuse did not sell good. I don't know the models off hand, you can go to there site to see what feqatures each has..


----------

